# Video überbelichtet ! Bitte um Hilfe



## capribuzzel (26. Mai 2004)

Hallo liebe Anwesenden,

leider konnte ich auf mein Problem keinen  Beitrag finden und hoffe nun, ihr könnt mir helfen.
Ein lieber Kollege hat mir eine Video aufgenommen. 
Leider ist es überbelichtet (viel zu hell). 
Da es am Tag aufgenommen wurde, sieht man relativ wenig ohne zu erblinden.
Jetzt habe ich schon viel nachgeschlagen und bin auf ein Freeware Tool Virt*du* gestossen. 
Doch leider bin ich noch ein richtiger Anfänger und total überfordert mit der Materie.
Ich möchte aber auch nicht das Video wegschmeißen.
Daher bitte ich um Hilfe.
Danke !
Grüße
capribuzzel


----------



## kasper (26. Mai 2004)

Bei VirtualDub gibt es einen Filter namens "levels". Damit kann man das Bild heller oder dunkler machen.


----------



## wauzibaer (11. Juli 2004)

Tja, ich fürchte, das Video kannst Du wegschmeißen.
Überbelichten ist bei Video tödlich.
Da gibts keine Rettung mehr. Nur neu drehen.


----------



## PixelGuerilla (11. Juli 2004)

*Überbelichtet*

Richtig  ,  wo es weiß ist ist es weiß, wenn in dem  Material keine Struktur mehr zu erkenenn ist, hilft nur neudrehen.


----------

